# Favorite Fantasy Life Pet



## Fjoora (Oct 28, 2014)

Which Fantasy Life pet is your favorite?
Don't forget to vote in the poll!
You can use this link to view them all: http://wikiwiki.jp/fantasylife/?%A5%DA%A5%C3%A5%C8
I definitely love the Red Shiba and the Creme Poodle.


----------



## Emily (Oct 28, 2014)

I cant find purple bird on this list  I'l vote blue dragon.


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 28, 2014)

Mine are the white and black cats (I got them before I got the DLC with the other options and I'm not returning them) and the pink bird because it's such a pretty shade of pink .


----------



## Punchyleaf (Oct 28, 2014)

The fairy dragon (pink) and the blue striped dragon are my favorites.


----------



## Manah (Oct 28, 2014)

Mine are the pink long-haired cat and the three oriental cats. I still haven't bought pets because I can't decide which ones to get.


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 28, 2014)

Black and tan shiba <3 I squealed when I found out they had them in the game. <shibalover4life>


----------



## Eldin (Oct 28, 2014)

oooh thanks for the link, I hadn't seen pictures yet! c:

the long-haired cats and shibas are precious ahh

how many pets can you have total in this game? I need them allllll


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 28, 2014)

Emily said:


> I cant find purple bird on this list  I'l vote blue dragon.



I labeled that bird Blue, but I guess it could be a light periwinkle. I wouldn't say purple though lol


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 28, 2014)

Eldin said:


> oooh thanks for the link, I hadn't seen pictures yet! c:
> 
> the long-haired cats and shibas are precious ahh
> 
> how many pets can you have total in this game? I need them allllll



You can have a max of three plus a horse mount (not really a pet though I guess).


----------



## Eldin (Oct 28, 2014)

FancyThat said:


> You can have a max of three plus a horse mount (not really a pet though I guess).



Ah thank you. c: That seems like a good amount! Definitely want a horse so glad it doesn't take a spot~


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 29, 2014)

Too bad you can't get your own camel too.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 29, 2014)

which ones are dlc exclusive? O_O


----------



## Manah (Oct 29, 2014)

Sholee said:


> which ones are dlc exclusive? O_O


Birds and dragons.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Oct 29, 2014)

Where do all the pets come from? Are there more than one vendor in each area or something? Because I've only seen the first vendor, with the Shiba Inu's, and the second Vendor in Port Peurto with the Poodles. I do have the DLC, so birds are an option for me. Have yet to see dragons as an option.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> which ones are dlc exclusive? O_O



Only the birds and dragons are DLC exclusive as far as I know. 
I only had dogs and cats as options, and as soon as I bought the DLC, I had birds as an option. Haven't seen dragons yet though.


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 30, 2014)

The popularity of that pink dragon is astounding because I think that thing is hideous.


----------



## Peoki (Oct 30, 2014)

Jesirawr said:


> The popularity of that pink dragon is astounding because I think that thing is hideous.



Haha, right? I think the pink dragon is quite hideous as well. 
I like the black and tan/red shiba and first row of birds.


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 30, 2014)

Peoki said:


> Haha, right? I think the pink dragon is quite hideous as well.
> I like the black and tan/red shiba and first row of birds.



Yeah, I prefer red shiba, but black and tan is also adorable, and I can understand why people like the pink bird, I just prefer the four legged mammals more.


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 30, 2014)

Real talk though; only 15 people voted so far. lol


----------

